# bootcamp votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné



## niz91 (21 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ami qui essaye d'installer Windows via Bootcamp, mais il a à chaque fois le message "bootcamp votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné"

après un "diskutil list", j'ai ceci :





La première fois que cela lui est arrivé, j'ai supprimé les partitions BOOTCAMP et OSXRESERVED via une commande "diskutil eraseVolume free null".

Cela n'a pas corrigé le problème, toujours le même message d'erreur.

Merci pour votre aide

l'image en grand :


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2021)

niz91 a dit:


> l'image en grand :


Ben non, un simple clic l'agrandira dans le forum et ta réponse sera bien plus lisible dans son intégralité.


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Tu n'as pas récupérer l'espace libre au conteneur APFS !

Essai la commande

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


----------



## niz91 (22 Décembre 2021)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu n'as pas récupérer l'espace libre au conteneur APFS !
> 
> ...


oui, tu penses que c'est la cause du problème ? il y avait pourtant assez d'espace sur le disque même sans l'espace libre non récupéré


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2021)

niz91 a dit:


> oui, tu penses que c'est la cause du problème ? il y avait pourtant assez d'espace sur le disque même sans l'espace libre non récupéré


C'est même le problème principal, car Assistant Boot Camp vérifie que le disque dur ne soit pas partitionné. Si tel est le cas, il refusera d'aller plus loin en mentionnant un message d'erreur !


----------

